# 8-16-20 Fort Pickens



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

It was a pretty morning. Caught one small shark, 2 Spanish (lunch) and 2 catfish. The jellyfish were bad


----------



## pilotryan9 (Aug 7, 2020)

stud Spanish


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Thanks for posting. Anytime you can take fish home for dinner is a good day


----------

